# Hand guns



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi all. I'm looking to buy a hand gun. I'm thinking about getting a 40. My wife and I went to Sportsmans and looked at the compact kind. When I was looking at a S&W another customer, who looked like a armored truck guy, was calling it a car or something like that. I will be packing it on hikes, scouting trips, and when we go riding the 4-wheelers. I was wondering if I should go with something that small or just go with the regular size, and what are the pros and cons on the compact opposed to the other ones. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

It all comes down to weight and how the gun fits your hands. I would handle a lot of different guns then make your choice. I find that a lot of compact models feel too small in my hands. 

I myself chose a XD 9 4” model to carry when hiking, my wife chose a SW MP9 , and the wife’s MP is heavier than my XD in 9. I would stay away from the Sigma's from S&W, I had one and it was a dog, terrible trigger, crappy accuracy.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im not worryed about that many shots. if i need it im hoping i only need one shoot. nor more then ten.thanks guys.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Go look and see what you like and then get ahold of me Dustin. I'll save you some money.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Go look and see what you like and then get ahold of me Dustin. I'll save you some money.


Alright I will do that. thanks tree


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The Kahr is one of the smallest full power semi-autos you will find. I bought my K-9 before they made the 40 (just like when I bought my Browning Hi-Power). It is smaller than most 380s, and shoots 9mm or 40 S&W. They also make a 45 that is slightly larger. Mine is more than accurate enough for defensive purposes. It is striker fired (has no hammer), and has a long trigger pull. Some would call this double action only. The trigger pull is smooth and consistent with no stacking. It is an easy gun to shoot once you get used to the length of the trigger pull. It carries 7 rounds in the magazine (6 in the 40 and 45), and is small enough to conceal in your back pocket.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I also have a Kahr and love it. It is a great concealer. I got the 40 caliber. Sometimes I wish I would have got the 9mm instead, because a gun that small kicks like a mule with the 40.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you have the one with the polymer frame, or the steel one? Mine is steel, and the recoil is noticeable, but not too bad.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Polymer.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I like the Springfield Armory XD40 line a lot. They are lightweight to carry because they are a polymer framed gun and I like the shorter pull length 6 lb. trigger pull they have over the long pull of the Kahr (_which is a good gun too, but more $$_). I have noticed that the XDs seem to be quite "soft" in recoil - a real plus for your wife. They have a 12 round magazine and a light rail for attaching a tactical light, which would be nice if you are out camping and you hear something in the dark outside of the tent... They are also available in different colors - black, tan, OD green bi-tone.
http://www.springfield-armory.com/assets/pdf/SPRINGFIELD_Book_XD9202.pdf

I don't particularly like the S&W semis as well. Avoid the Sigma at all costs.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Hi all. I'm looking to buy a hand gun. I'm thinking about getting a 40. My wife and I went to Sportsmans and looked at the compact kind. When I was looking at a S&W another customer, who looked like a armored truck guy, was calling it a car or something like that. I will be packing it on hikes, scouting trips, and when we go riding the 4-wheelers. I was wondering if I should go with something that small or just go with the regular size, and what are the pros and cons on the compact opposed to the other ones. Thanks for your help.


I am in the same boat, looking for a handgun and there is just lots of choices out there. One that is on the top of my list is the Springfiled XD45 Compact. It has two magazines, one a 10 round and the other is a 13 round clip with a grip spacer making the grip a full size grip Almost like two guns in one.

The other gun I have been looking at is the Bersa 45 or the 9mm. Still not 100% sold on caliber, I like the power of the 45 but the ammo for the 9mm is sure a lot cheaper. Let us know what you decide on.

Mark


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Guess what, at 7-10 yards my XD sub compact 9mm with hollow points will kill any intruder just as well as a .45.. it may not blow through their head and lodge into the wall but thats ok with me...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys for all of your help. there just so many guns out there and so much in fo on them that i get lost with it all. I was never in to hand guns intell i meet my wife and father-in-law. Thanks to you guys have have been doing some cheaking on some of these guns and im likeing what I hear and read on them. keep the info coming. When I decied what gun i get I will post pic of it up. thanks again.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

My buddy Darren had one of the Springfield XD-40's and it was a awesome gun. he sold it not long ago, But it did have a good feel to it. I have a S&W .40 and 9mm & they are awesome guns. They are a little on the heavy side, but not bad. Very accurate!!! If you will mainly be using the gun backpacking, atving & those kinds of things , I would look into a nice Buckmark .22 or something like that. The one I have goes everywhere with me , Its light & accurate. Its not loud enough to scare everything in the forest & I have taken out several Coyotes at 40-50 yards. Like its been said before. Give a few guns a try & see what best fits you.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If you like the idea of a revolver, check out the Taurus Judge. One of the models chambers 45 LC and .410 shotshells. That would be a good gun to pack out into the woods. Plenty of power in the 45, and the shotshell option for grouse or other small game in a survival situation.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll second the XD. IMO, Best value out there right now.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

what do you guys think of the ruger p944. here is the link to the gun.

http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdVie ... &return=Y#


----------

